# Make your hair look like *glass*



## thewickedstyle (Aug 14, 2009)

Mods can move this to hair if it seems more appropriate I guess... I see non-cosmetic rec requests on here though, so...

I have curly, fine hair that I straighten but I never get that really smooth, glossy look. My hair is just really light and fly-away and poufy... so an hour or so after the flat iron,it's like it lifts up from itself and seperates into a million fly away strands. I'm looking for some sort of product that will keep it held together and give it that glossy, glassy, sleek look. 

I thought about CHI silk infusion or something but I'm looking for recs before I shell out that much money for yet another product that won't work...


----------



## Kalico (Aug 14, 2009)

It sounds like you might live in a humid environment. A humectant might help in that case.


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I have BIG curly hair, but it's actually pretty fine, as most curly hair is. I use John Frieda Wind-Down relaxing creme after I wash my hair (I use the kind for coarse hair, but I think there's a lighter version) and then just let it dry. It's relatively cheap, I usually get it for around 5 or 6 bucks at Target, but I love it! After I flat iron my hair I put on some Biosilk Silk Therapy, very LIGHTLY all over my hair, or else it will look like a greasy mess! That stuff is the BOMB though and always gives a great silky finish...HTH


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

I use CHI Silk Infusion and I love it....I also Love Biosilk silk therapy...which is the exact same product FYI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...they are both made by FAROUK just sold under different names


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 15, 2009)

I use proclaim's Glossing Polish (enriched with Olive Oil). For me it works as a heat protectant and also leaves a glossy finish if applied after heat such as straightening. I think it works better than Biosilk or the Chi products. I've gotten many complements on what I do to my hair. Plus it smells good!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 15, 2009)

subbing


----------



## kariii (Aug 15, 2009)

I use paul mitchell's super skinny serum. I live in San francisco which is ALWAYS foggy (HUMID!!) and windy and my hair stays straight and shiny plus it smells like green apples.

Read the reviews here: all 5 stars..

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum


----------



## yupitzTara (Aug 15, 2009)

You should try a shine serum.  I believe there's a brand called Shine, my mom uses it in her hair, or a John Frieda Frizz Ease Serum.  
You should also try wrapping your hair.  I do it after i flat iron my, and it helps get the frizz out. 

and in case you dont know how to wrap your hair:
You basically comb your hair around your hair (use long clips to hold it), your head should look like a "bee hive," then tie a scarf on your head. And just take it off when you're ready to go.
(Alicia keys has her hair wrapped in her "if i aint got u" video, just add a scarf.

If you use a serum and wrap your hair, it gets the frizz out & keeps it straight.  I also recommend you wrapping your hair at night.  And you don't have to use the serum everyday, just after you straighten your hair.

this was long, but i hopped it helped.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2009)

i'd suggest backing off on the flat iron, they're incredibly damaging to your hair, blowdrying has turned out to be a much better alternative for me. it still damages the hair a little bit, but nowhere near as much as the damage you get from a flat iron.

your hair sounds like mine, fine and curly. my hair naturally is very dull, it's never been shiny and glossy. i'd kill for hair like that...no lie. but i think i've finally found the best regime for me, it might be worth a try for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- biolage fortetherapie shampoo and conditioner daily (i have oily skin so i have to wash my hair daily, if you don't absolutely have to i wouldn't suggest it...every other day is better for most people.)
- garnier fruictis sleek & shine leave-in conditioner daily.
- hask henna plus n' placenta mask with olive oil once a week. i usually add a little lemon juice in when i'm doing this, i read somewhere lemon juice helps your hair to be its shiniest.

i let it dry naturally if i don't have to style it because heat styling dries your hair out which will take away its natural lustre. it's also best to stay away from products containing alcohol, as alcohol is a drying agent which will also damage your hair's natural lustre. ion makes a great alcohol-free hairspray.

if i do have to style my hair, i _always_ use a heat protectant spray before doing styling. the one i use is made by matrix and comes in an orange spray bottle.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2009)

silkysexyhair frizz eliminator rocks, too. i bought it a long time ago and the packaging has since changed, but as far as a i know the formula has not. it smells delicious, keeps flyaways at bay and adds a nice little shine element.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'd suggest backing off on the flat iron,* they're incredibly damaging to your hair*, blowdrying has turned out to be a much better alternative for me. it still damages the hair a little bit, but nowhere near as much as the damage you get from a flat iron._

 
I 100% Agree


----------



## Little Addict (Aug 16, 2009)

i don't use chi silk infusion for normal everyday use, but when i straighten my curly hair, it works really well to make it glossy. I don't straighten my hair enough to test out different products, but it works well for me.

for overall frizz fighting when you keep it curly, i suggest garner sleek and shine anti frizz serum


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 16, 2009)

Try a hot oil treatment for shine!!


----------



## Verient (Aug 16, 2009)

What product will make thin hair stay wavy, detangled and shiny? x


----------



## User38 (Aug 16, 2009)

Liquid Brillantine, Garnier Nutrisse is an expensive but great polisher for shine


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 16, 2009)

My hair used to look quite dull after I straightened it so I started using a deep conditioning oil on it and that worked well.

However, if you don't want to do that and still want hair that looks and is as smooth as glass, I swear by the following products:

Umberto Giannini Mini Lustrous Shine Conditioner 50ml - Boots

Umberto Giannini Dazzling Shine Glossing Mist - Boots

Pantene Pro-V Ice Shine Serum - Boots (this stuff lasts ages, you use a small pump at a time, I've had it since last March and the bottle still looks full)


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

protein treatments make my hair very shiny! U have to be careful, if ur hair is dry and brittle it will only make matters worse, but for soft dull limp hair...protein is the way to go.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

i totally agree with all of these products & treatments... another shine spray that is really lightweight and makes your hair SO shiny is tigi camera ready. it smells amazing, lasts forever... you will love!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Aug 19, 2009)

I swear by John Frieda Frizz-ease serum.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 19, 2009)

I use S factor flatiron protect before I flatiron and then use redken outshine on my hair after its flatironed and it is really glossy and silky. I even used this when I was in texas and even with 60% humidity I had no frizz.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

I have exactly the same hair, curly and fine. And I straighten it everyday. What kind of Iron do you use? I found that once I switched to a GHD iron I never get fly aways or frizz. And I use Tigi Bed Head shampoo and conditioner in Control Freak. I wouldn't overload your hair with too much product if it's fine, cos that will just make it look heavy and it won't shine as much. Also I find a blast of cold air with my dryer helps as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






About a year ago I started taking Flaxseed oil vitamin pills, my hair has NEVER been more shiney. And it has also made my skin better and my nails


----------

